# PCGH-USB-Knoppix feste IP-Adresse einstellen



## ferro (3. April 2009)

Hallo an alle!

Ich habe mir einen USB-Stick mit dem Knoppix von der PCGH-BootCD_5.3-RC7 erstellt. Es läuft auch tadellos. Allerdings steht die Netzwerkkarte auf DHCP. Ich muß jedoch eine feste IP (IP, Subnetmaske, Gateway) in meinem Netz verwenden. Die Einstellungen sollten auch dauerhaft abgespeichert werden.
Als absoluter Linuxneuling weiß ich aber nicht weiter.
Wer kann mir helfen?

mfg
ferro


----------



## fenguri (3. April 2009)

also haendisch ist das recht einfach und schnell in der konsole gemacht.
einfach : ifconfig ethX ip netmask broadcast

weiss jetzt nicht wie du das pcgh-knoppix auf dem USB-stick installiert hast, aber in der regel ist das ja "nur" nen live-cd image welches bootbar gemacht wird. immo ist da nicht viel mit dauerhaftem abspeichern. 

ich schaue mal was ich darueber finde und poste dann noch mal 

mfg


----------



## Phil_5 (3. April 2009)

fenguri schrieb:


> einfach : ifconfig ethX ip netmask broadcast
> 
> weiss jetzt nicht wie du das pcgh-knoppix auf dem USB-stick installiert hast, aber in der regel ist das ja "nur" nen live-cd image welches bootbar gemacht wird. immo ist da nicht viel mit dauerhaftem abspeichern.
> 
> ...



ich hab zwar keine Ahnugn was PCGH für ein Linux fabriziert hat, aber im Regelfall kann man jede Live CD auch lokal "installieren" - in diesem Fall halt eben auf nem USB Stick.

Wenn du vom Stick bootest (nicht von der CD) kannst du mit wie oben erwähnt mit ifconfig die Karte konfigurieren.


----------



## fenguri (4. April 2009)

also ich komme jetzt gerade nicht drauf wie sich die methode nennt aber es gibt halt die moeglichkeit live-cd images vom usb-stick zu booten.

keine ahnung wie ich es umschreiben soll, mann kopiert halt einfach das image drauf installiert grub und bootet dann das image wie von einer cd.

solltest du das knoppix direkt auf dem usb-stick installiert haben sieht das natuerlich anders aus.
knoppix basiert ja auf debian, wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann schaue doch mal in dem ordner : /etc/networking nach. dort muesstest du eine datei finden die heist interfaces, da kannst du dann alle einstellungen dauerhaft speichern.

mfg


----------



## ferro (6. April 2009)

Hallo!

Erst einmal vielen Dank an alle!
Wie habe ich Knoppix auf meinen Stick bekommen? Also:

In der PCGH 12/08 war ein Artikel der hieß "Notfall-USB-Stick". Da gab es zwei Webcodes (26WJ, 26WH). Das erste ist ein .iso vom PCGH-Knoppix 5.3 und das zweite ist ein Tool, was das Image auf den Stick kopiert und diesen bootfähig macht.

Dank eurer Hilfe habe ich also die Konsole geöffnet -> su -> und habe mir dann mit "ifconfig --help" die Syntax des Befehls angesehen. Ich habe IP, Broadcast und Subnet ändern können.
Leider kam ich jedoch nicht mit dem Browser ins I-net. "Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden, überprüfen Sie ...". Also die übliche Meldung, wenn keine Internetverbindung da ist.
Was bedeutet denn die Broadcast-Adresse? Ist das vergleichbar mit dem Gateway unter Windows? Ich steh da noch ein bißchen auf dem Schlauch.
Vermutlich weiß das System nicht, daß mein DSL-Router die 192.168.1.1 hat. Wenn ich Broadcast auf die Adresse einstelle geht es auch nicht.

Außerdem habe ich festgestellt, daß das OS wahrscheinlich aus einem Ramdrive läuft. Ein Verzeichnis /etc/networking habe ich nicht finden können.

Noch mal zurück zum Anfang. Was will ich eigentlich?

Ich brauche ein OS auf einem Stick, mit dem ich im Internet meine Mails bearbeiten kann. Mehr nicht.
Vielleicht kennt jemand eine andere, einfache (für Anfänger) Methode zum Ziel zu kommen?

Danke
ferro


----------



## Phil_5 (6. April 2009)

Ist beim PCGH Linux nicht auch sowas wie "KDE" drauf ? bzw. kann man da den das nicht auch grafisch Einstellen ?

Noja zum thema Broadcast Adresse:
Das ist die Broadcast Adresse deines an eth0 angegebenen Subnets.
Bsp:
eth0 - 172.16.1.2
Broadcast: 172.16.1.255
(oder vereinfacht ausgedrückt: immer .255 am schluss)

Funktioniert den das nicht am einfachsten wenn du eth0 dynamisch machst ? 
dies funktioniert so:
ifconfig eth0 dynamic up

Ansonsten könnte es auch sein, dass du noch eine route adden musst 
Command: "route"


----------



## Bauer87 (6. April 2009)

Du kannst das ganze auch über den Network-Manager grafisch regeln. Aber du scheinst es ja mittlerweile geschafft zu haben.


----------



## fenguri (6. April 2009)

aaalso, da dein linux im ramdrive laeuft wirst du kein glueck mit einer dauerhaften configuration haben.

wenn du ueber einen router verfuegst der dhcp kann, gehst am besten so vor :

ifconfig ethX up 
dhclient ethX
route add default gw ethx

und schon kannst du ins internet.

es gibt aber auch schon vorbereitete scripts die die installation von einem live image automatisieren. schau doch mal bei pendrivelinux rein, unter anderem, komme nicht drauf wie die jetzt heissen, gibt es dort auch die moeglichkeit ein live image zu installieren welches aenderungen beim runterfahren auf den stick speichert.

wenn die haendische methode, wie oben beschrieben, dir nicht zusagt schaust vielleicht mal wirklich mal bei Boot and run Linux from a USB flash memory stick | USB Pen Drive Linux rein. die seite ist zwar auf englisch aber die habe dort ne menge angepasster scripts fuer verschiedene distri's zu download bereit liegen.

ciao

EDIT: der schritt mit route add .... ist ueberfluessig da das schon dhclient fuer dich uebernimmt, waere also nur bei der manuellen konfiguration notwendig. sorry


----------

